# Upgarding my cpu..suggestions please!!



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

hey all,
i need help in buying components for my new cpu..


*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: gaming and basic 3d design (blender 3d, zbrush mostly)..should be able to run latest games..

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 40k for the whole cpu...including processor, motherboard, gpu, psu, case, HDD...

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: maybe in future..

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 7

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 250 gb should be fine..

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers, ups, optical drive.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: in a week

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: by an assembler.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: i'll buy it in Gurgaon or Delhi.. please suggest some reliable computer stores also..

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:i want the processor and the motherboard to be future proof, as for the gpu i want a decent model that will do for 1-2 years..after that i can upgarde to a better one..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the resolution of your current monitor ?


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

22 inch 1920 x 1080


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 19, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Biostar A880GZ	3450
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	MSI Radeon HD6850	8850
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4100
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1135
Case	Zebronics Bijli	1200
PSU	Corsair CX430V2	2500
UPS	APC 600VA	1900
Total		31625

>I don't know by how much you can extend your budget, if you can push a bit more get a true 6 core CPU like *1075T* or abetter motherboard like *ASUS M5A88-M*.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

budget revised...i can spend 40k..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2012)

Then made the following changes in the Rigod's config:
Processor: FX-8120 @ 9600
Motherboard: Asus M5A-880M @ 5200
Graphics Card: MSI GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 (Non Ti) @ 10500
Cabinet: NZXT Source 210 Elite 

Total: 38,865.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Then made the following changes in the Rigod's config:
> Processor: FX-8120 @ 9600
> Motherboard: Asus M5A-880M @ 5200
> Graphics Card: MSI GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 (Non Ti) @ 10500
> ...



is the FX-8120 suitable for my purpose? is it future proof?

i was thinking about i5 2500k..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ You won't get a good z68 board in that budget. FX 8120 has more cores so it'll help you in 3d rendering work.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually for your usage, it is very much suitable. Also overclocking FX series is real fun, you can reach 4 GHz with the stock cooler, although not recommended.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^^ You won't get a good z68 board in that budget. FX 8120 has more cores so it'll help you in 3d rendering work.



and what about gaming? will it be able to run latest games like Max Payne 3, Assassins Creed 3 at high settings ??

and what if i settle for a decent graphic card and buy a z68 board.. because as i said i want the processor and the motherboard to be future proof..


----------



## Hannibal09 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Then made the following changes in the Rigod's config:
> Processor: FX-8120 @ 9600
> Motherboard: Asus M5A-880M @ 5200
> Graphics Card: MSI GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 (Non Ti) @ 10500
> ...



Fx-8120 have integrated graphics, can they be used in crossfire with external graphics card?

Correct if i am wrong but same can be done with Intel procy.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 19, 2012)

i dont need ups and optical drive..

what if i go with something like this..
though i am not sure if the components are compatible with each other..








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	intel i5 2500k	13250
Motherboard	ASUS P8Z77-M	10600
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	MSI R6850 Cyclone 1 GB GDDR5	9878
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4100
Case	Cooler Master Elite 310	1950
PSU	Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK	3611
Total		 44919


also these are flipkart prices..so i can expect a little less in local market..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 20, 2012)

The components are compatible but the mobo isn't very good for OCing(no heatsink over vrm, less power phases). For your purpose FX 8120 is more than enough. Gaming is GPU dependant at high resolutions, so i5 2500k or FX 8120 won't make much difference.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> The components are compatible but the mobo isn't very good for OCing(no heatsink over vrm, less power phases). For your purpose FX 8120 is more than enough. Gaming is GPU dependant at high resolutions, so i5 2500k or FX 8120 won't make much difference.



i read somewhere that due to 8 cores FX8120 faces heating problems?

and also if it is okay for gaming and other general uses then why most people go for intel ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2012)

Hannibal09 said:


> Fx-8120 have integrated graphics, can they be used in crossfire with external graphics card?
> 
> Correct if i am wrong but same can be done with Intel procy.



AMD FX series doesn't have onboard IGP, you are confusing it with Llano and Trinity. Their IGP can be Crossfired with AMD cards upto HD 6670.

For Crossfire or SLI, the minimum is to have GPU from same vendor  and we don't have Intel Graphics card. So Intel GPUs can't be used simultaneously with any other Gfx card.

AnaRCHist, at 1080P or higher resolution, Graphics card plays he major role, not CPU. You need a CPU which shouldn't bottleneck the GPU. So a better Graphics card with a good quad core is enough for 1080P. Even a Phenom II 965 will serve your purpose. Sadly they are not available anymore.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

AnaRCHist said:


> i read somewhere that due to 8 cores FX8120 faces heating problems?



Wrong piece of info.



> and also if it is okay for gaming and other general uses then why most people go for intel ?



Price of 8 core FX series processors used to be higher that the present price.
All games do not use more than 8 cores. They can use only 4 cores.
And, performance per core is better for Intel than AMD.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 20, 2012)

^ +1 poor PSU. poor CPU. also low end GPU. Can do a lot better


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

so will it be a wise decision to go for FX8120 and a better gpu like gtx 560ti ??


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 20, 2012)

FX8120 is okay but 560Ti is an outdated GPU, go for HD7850 instead.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> FX8120 is okay but 560Ti is an outdated GPU, go for HD7850 instead.



what is the price range for HD7850 cards?


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 20, 2012)

^^15.3-16k


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

what about this one?








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9911
Motherboard	Asus M5A-880M	5200
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC 2 GB	16830
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4100
Case	Cooler Master Elite 310	1950
PSU	Seasonic S12II-520 520 W	3972
Total		 43493


flipkart prices again..

i am still reluctant to go for Bulldozer series..i am always seeing posts like this one..

[Solved] I5 2400 or FX 8120? - CPUs - CPU-Components

what do you people think? is i5 2400 a better choice?

also one thing to keep in mind is that i am not going to upgrade again in the coming 2-3 years..so will the FX 8120 do the job?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

I am using the I5 2400 and it is just awesome.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

guys i need you help......i am going to buy the cpu in next two days..so i have to decide the components by tomorrow....


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2012)

At your budget, it is not possible to create a balnced rig with Intel SB quad cores and that's why we've suggested FX-8120.
Intel config will be i5 2400 + Intel DH67CL-B3


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> At your budget, it is not possible to create a balnced rig with Intel SB quad cores and that's why we've suggested FX-8120.
> Intel config will be i5 2400 + Intel DH67CL-B3



but if you ignore the budget constraint for now then i5 2400 + DH67CL is a better choice? and if better, then in what sense?

also the flipkart prices for i5 2400 + Intel DH67cl are 11766+5600 = 17366 , just 2k more than the amd rig..so if i5 2400 gives better performance then i think i can go for it..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

Buy it locally . You will get it for max 16.5K !!!


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 20, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Buy it locally . You will get it for max 16.5K !!!



yes, that is what i am expecting...

so which one is a better choice according to you guys? and why?

A. i5 2400 + DH67CL
B. Fx 8120 + Asus M5A 880 M


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

First combo would be best for gaming.
Second combo would be better than the first one in case of using heavily thread apps.

You can't overclock the first config. Although you can reach 3.8GHz with 2400.

The choice will depend on the type of use by you.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 20, 2012)

In CPU based apps where more threads are necessary the FX will kick 2400's A$$...speaking from personal experience


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

i think i will go for the second option because:

1. As gaming mostly depends on gpu, it should not matter much..

2. I can overclock it.

3. It will perform better in apps like Blender, Maya..

but do you people think this rig will do for coming 2-3 years ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

^^yup...


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

then fx 8120 it is..

so the rig is







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9911
Motherboard	Asus M5A-880M	5200
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC 2 GB	16830
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4100
Case	Cooler Master Elite 310	1950
PSU	Seasonic S12II-520 520 W	3972
Total		 43493

now...

1. is the motherboard okay? are there better models in that range?
2. What about the gpu? is the gigabyte make best for HD 7850?
3. i have no idea which case to choose... i put this one just for calculating the approx. total cost...
4. do i need any cooling for this rig?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

try m5a97...or any 990X series motherboard....


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ What about Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ?


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 21, 2012)

^^Yeah, Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 should be the bare minimum to OC FX 8120 I guess.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2012)

YA, SUmon is right. FX-8120 can be very useful in highly multi-threaded apps and apps with newer instruction set supports.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

which one to go for?
ASUS M5A97 or Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 

Asus M5A97 seems a little better, feature wise..no??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 21, 2012)

Get the Gigabyte Mobo.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

ok..so these components are finalized..

cpu - AMD FX 8120
mobo  - Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 

what about the gpu , case and the cooling..?? is gigabyte make okay for hd 7850 ??


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

the GB looks good on paper...


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

ok..so the new rig is..







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8120	9911
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	6500
RAM	G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	1530
GPU	Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC 2 GB	16830
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4100
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12II-520 520 W	3972
Total		 45243

changed the motherboard and the case..
Please give some feedback guys so that i can finalize it toady itself..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Everything looks good here. You should go ahead & buy these listed components.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 21, 2012)

one other thing....i am going to use the pc in my hostel room..we dont have any air conditioning there...so it can get pretty hot sometimes...so do i need to buy extra fans for this rig?? and if yes, which ones?

please guys...help...going to buy the cpu tomorrow...!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

buy some fans..CM R4 would be good...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

AnaRCHist said:


> one other thing....i am going to use the pc in my hostel room..we dont have any air conditioning there...so it can get pretty hot sometimes...so do i need to buy extra fans for this rig?? and if yes, which ones?
> 
> please guys...help...going to buy the cpu tomorrow...!!



Depending in the number of fans that are coming with the cabinet. I think 2 fan will be there in the cabinet. Add another 2. One in top exhust, another as side/front intake wherever possible.


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 22, 2012)

can someone suggest a reliable store in guragon or delhi to buy this rig??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ SMC? Cost2cost?


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 22, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is not available at computer empire....is ASUS M5A97 okay?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

M5A97 is a good board, but not as feature rich as 970A-UD3.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes. The Gigabyte has 8 + 2 Power Phase while the ASUS Has 4 + 2 Power Phase . So the GB is a good OC'er .


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

M5A97 won't be able to OC the FX 8120 as good as GA-970A-UD3.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> M5A97 won't be able to OC the FX 8120 as good as GA-970A-UD3.



Prove it with some links to good review!
AFAIK, both boards are same.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 25, 2012)

The Gigabyte Has More Power Phases than the ASUS one making it a better OC'er .


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 25, 2012)

posting this from my new rig... 

thanks everyone..you all have been very helpful..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> The Gigabyte Has More Power Phases than the ASUS one making it a better OC'er .



more no of phases=/=better overclocker er...
the quality matters


----------



## Jackell (Jun 25, 2012)

AnaRCHist said:


> posting this from my new rig...
> 
> thanks everyone..you all have been very helpful..



mate post pics of u r rig


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 25, 2012)

AnaRCHist said:


> posting this from my new rig...
> 
> thanks everyone..you all have been very helpful..



pics or it didnt happen...


----------

